# Stupid Trivia



## Baytor (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's some stupid trivia that I haven't bothered to verify.  Have fun.







Smokey the Bear has his own zip code. It's 20252. 

The underside of a horse's hoof is called a "frog." 

The two most commonly sold items in grocery stores are breakfast cereals and soda. 

The average resident of Nevada gambles $846 each year in casinos. 

Sir Isaac Newton was born the same year Galileo died. 

In an early draft of "Star Wars," the character of Luke Skywalker was called Luke Starkiller. 

Of the 17,000 poems Emily Dickenson wrote, only seven were published during her lifetime. 

Stalin loved Tarzan movies. 

President James Monroe spent the last 50 years of his life with a bullet in his shoulder. 

Twenty percent of all publications sold in Japan are comic books. 

The Sun is at least 94% hydrogen. 

The world's record for keeping a Lifesaver in the mouth with the hole intact is seven hours and 10 minutes. 

More redheads are born in Scotland than other part of the world. 

"Shambles" used to mean "slaughterhouse." 

The average iceberg weighs 20 million tons. Bill Gates gets four million e-mails each day, but only about 10 make it to his in-box because of his anti-spam software.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 25, 2013)

Baytor said:


> Here's some stupid trivia that I haven't bothered to verify.  Have fun.
> 
> The Sun is at least 94% hydrogen.



And when the hydrogen in the core runs out and helium fusion begins, for a few seconds, the sun will produce more energy than an entire galaxy.


----------

